# 99143 & 99144



## perkins05 (Dec 17, 2010)

conscious sedation done in the ER...most payers require the start and stop times...should this be noted within the doc notes or can it be taken from nurses notes


----------



## dwaldman (Dec 18, 2010)

FAQ 4:  How is intraservice time defined for the reporting of Moderate (Conscious) Sedation?  

Intraservice time starts with the administration of the sedation agent(s), requires continuous face to face attendance, and ends at the conclusion of this personal contact by the physician. Assessment of the patient and recovery, once personal contact is concluded, are not included in intraservice time. 


http://www.acep.org/content.aspx?id=30480

In the above link they have some Q and A that was interesting to read thru, I didn't see that the time had to be written down by the physician performing the Consicous sedation, but it would seem they would have a form similiar to an anesthesia record that they would put the drugs adminstered and the start and end time where the physician or the trained observer would write the times on that form. Since the codes are based on times, when you say nurses notes the times are documented, you would just want to check how accurately they can capture those times versus those who are immediately involved. There are probally some other articles to reference but I was unable to find anything at this time.


----------

